# More ferrety mischief



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've owned ferrets for a week!! gosh it feels like forever.

Fable says good morning








Halo isn't really a morning ferret

















I also managed to get a few pics of their brothers and cousins which the owner has decided to keep or are still for sale.
firstly the remaining sandy brother of my girls and one of the polecat hobs in the background.








Polar, one of the ones they are keeping








and again with panda the other hob they are keeping in the background








Panda








Some group photos


----------

